# Jack's tripod chicken



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

OK this isn't new, but work with me...
I take my #3 washtub and line the sides with alum. foil and pour about two inches of sand in the bottom. I light my coals in my chimney and while they are getting hot I prepare my chicky bird.
Do anything you want to the chicken as far as seasoning. Then I truss the chicken using rebar wire. Kinda like a cradle to hold the bird. I use enough wire so I can make a hook at the top of the chicken. I slip the chicken in a floured Brown n bag, tie the opening and poke some holes, as per instructions.

Pour the hot coals around the edge of the tub on the sand to form a circle against the tub. Hang the bird from the chain on the tripod and adjust the height. I keep my bird around 4 to 5 inches from the sand. Charcoal is added as the lit coals die off.

It takes about 3 hours, sometime less, to cook the bird, AND I have also cooked Boston Butt and venison this way too.

Just another way of baking, could be useful to some...but one thing it is cool to watch people when they walk up and see it...
Jack


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that I understand what you are describing ... but a picture would be real nice. What is a #3 washtub?


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I think that I understand what you are describing ... but a picture would be real nice. What is a #3 washtub?


Washtubs come in all sizes, #1, #2, #3... Folk use to use them with a scrub board to wash their clothes. Low and round with two handles.

Naekid, I have some pics, NOW I have to learn how to load them..lol. I will go read the instructions again that you guys posted for loading pix.
Jack


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Trying....think I got it now


----------



## Hotpie (Aug 9, 2009)

Couldn`t get the picture up ?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder how the bottom of a 55 gallon drum would work. 

I would hate to ruin a washtub, good ones are so hard to find.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd use a truck tire rim myself.


----------

